# I'm back



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Just thought I would pop in and say hi. I have been away from the board for a few months. We moved from KY to P.R. back in August and decided we didn't like it. So now we are in Texas. Loving Texas and my new job. I finally found a new Endo and I have my first appointment on the 22nd of Jan. I am 7 months past due on my labs and missed a scan back in Oct. So hopefully I will get back on track. Pretty sure I will need to have a med adjustment due to gaining about 20 pounds over the past few months.

I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

katbid23 said:


> Just thought I would pop in and say hi. I have been away from the board for a few months. We moved from KY to P.R. back in August and decided we didn't like it. So now we are in Texas. Loving Texas and my new job. I finally found a new Endo and I have my first appointment on the 22nd of Jan. I am 7 months past due on my labs and missed a scan back in Oct. So hopefully I will get back on track. Pretty sure I will need to have a med adjustment due to gaining about 20 pounds over the past few months.
> 
> I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and Happy New Year.


Welcome back!! Texas "is" nice; I agree!!

Let us know when you get labs and your scan.


----------



## katbid23 (Oct 20, 2010)

I finally met my new Endo and I was really impressed with her. She didn't waste any time at all. Did labs that day and now waiting on my appointment for the Ultra Sound and WBS. I am slowly getting my lab results back. My Free T4 was 1.8 and the range is .08-1.8. Shouldn't my number be higher? I will post the other results as soon as I get them.
Thanks


----------

